# Rain/weather maker this week is Tropical Invest 91L



## greybeard (Jun 3, 2019)

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/9...Mexico-Texas-and-Louisiana?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## Baymule (Jun 5, 2019)

Just what you need.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 5, 2019)

We're catching it here.  We've been lucky at my place - so far still barely under 2 inches.  My son, 10 miles away is over 4.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 5, 2019)

I think, but could be wrong, that it's going to rain in East Texas today..


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 5, 2019)

Maybe....


----------



## greybeard (Jun 5, 2019)

For everyone east and north of us, we will be sharing this bounty by 5pm Eastern  time.
Future track radar:


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 5, 2019)

We are at 5.5 inches in the last 24 hours.  I think it's almost done - thank goodness!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 6, 2019)

It started raining here at 2 PM yesterday, a slow steady rain. I haven't been to the rain gauge this morning. Maybe we'll get some more today, maybe not. Most of the rain stayed below I-20.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 6, 2019)

greybeard said:


> we will be sharing this bounty



Well, thanks!   Maybe NOT...it's a little too much, too together, too wet.   Geesh.

We had a "shower" last night that dumped 1.5 in less than 2 hrs.   Heavy winds, thankfully short lived.   Sunny today -- T-storms roll in 7-8 ish and hang out for next FIVE days.     


I don't think that is "sharing"  -- more like giving it away  


FEM, that is tooooooo much at one time.   Bet that hole by the gate is full again.  

Went to close coop, after it stopped pouring, did head count as usual.  Looked at fav spot for the hen/chicks.  Not there.  Wind had been blowing in and you could see the wet.  As I turned to go out, to look for the family, I notice a weird looking chicken on the roost.  Closer, I see mom and 4 chicks under wings -- 2 on each side -- #5 was on her back.     Guess she was getting them to a safe place.

Animals are amazing!!

Cat had moved her kittens to sturdier, dry quarters.  And the goats were all inside the barn --   as usual.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 6, 2019)

I recently moved the round bale in the barn for the horses, got tired of wet spoiled hay. I did the same for the sheep. I am currently using a half bale of spoiled hay as bedding for the Cornish cross meat chicken pooping machines I am raising. Fresh hay for 2 days, move coop on the 3rd day. It has been a wet spring, but I am not complaining.


----------

